# Im scared of therapy because of my SA



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i tried counseling once. my therapist was so great and nice. and she was very helpful but i felt so uncomfortable doing it because of the SA

i didnt know i had SA back then i thought i was just weird and shy

i felt awkward hearing my own voice and i got too embarassed to tell her a lot of things

and it didnt really seem to help even though she was so nice and helpful

anyone else experience this?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mmm not really. I dont like my counselor though. I dont think he understands SAD at all and is just used to dealing with anxious people, nothing this specific.
It's also hard to talk in session because the questions he asks are very hard to answer. "on a scale of 1-10 where would you rate your satisfaction in life" - huh I don't bloody know.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> Mmm not really. I dont like my counselor though. I dont think he understands SAD at all and is just used to dealing with anxious people, nothing this specific.
> It's also hard to talk in session because the questions he asks are very hard to answer. "on a scale of 1-10 where would you rate your satisfaction in life" - huh I don't bloody know.


i see. with me its like, when the counselor is sitting so close to me i just get so self concious that i cant get out what i need to say. my sa makes me so nervous that its hard for the counseling to work for me


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I've read of other members being like that at first and eventually they opened up. If shes a good therapist try to stick with her.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dempsey said:


> I've read of other members being like that at first and eventually they opened up. If shes a good therapist try to stick with her.


it was two years ago i had her. she did the counseling for free, too. she was so nice and understanding. she helped me see the world in a new way. i went to therapy with her for a year. and it didnt change much for me


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I think all those active things that really help anxiety (like exposure) comes from yourself. A lot of getting better relies on self-motivation.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I finally saw a councellor after 4 months this Weds & she was nice, I felt like such a weirdo, I almost cried telling her everything but I understand what you mean cos my first instinct was to get away from her, I moved the chair as far back as I could and even grabbed a leaflet off the table to hide behind (not all the time but when the tension got too much). She's agreed to let me see a cbt therapist so I won't be seeing her again but she gave me her number & I'll go in for counselling on campus.

Good luck with your therapy! I only spoke to this woman for about half an hour but it gave me confidence for the rest of the day!


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol my therapist was so nice and helped me feel so much better. i live in a very wealthy area so a lot of kids are in this rich snotty unrealistic bubble so she helped me understand that thats not the real world


----------

